
Browser-share-change-2010-2011.png (PNG Image, 902x616 pixels) - btcoal
http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/browser-share-change-2010-2011.png
======
nextparadigms
It should be noted that Safari is including the iOS market share, too, while
Android browser market share is not included in there.

The "growth" of Safari is not really growth of the desktop browser's market
share but the addition of Safari Mobile market share, which wasn't included in
previous market share stats together with the desktop Safari.

 _"Among other browsers, only Safari has been able to grow over the past year,
creeping up roughly 2.6%, largely on the strength of growth in iOS devices."_

The full article from a few days ago:

[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/google-chrome-continues-
its-r...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/google-chrome-continues-its-rapid-
rise-ie-and-firefox-fall/3604)

